# How can I tell if my nigerian dwarf is pregnant?



## bluejaygirl101 (May 14, 2012)

I just got a nigerian dwarf from a friend who had rescued them from a bad situation.Im not sure what all happened,but when i got her she said shes due in a month.Well I looked at her and shes not that fat and shes not uddering at all.We are thinking maybe she is pregnant but not due for a few months...How do you tell?And how far along should we start seeing an udder?


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

to confirm either do an ultra sound or blood test. If you do a blood sample you can run a CAE at the same time.

there is no set rule on when a doe will udder up. Could be months or days. 

an ultra sound might help to determine a due date based on kid size - if there are any.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Not trying to be a smarty pants here, but I wonder sometimes...
The main way I tell if one of my does is pregnant is watching to see if
they come in heat again. In the middle of October, if a buck is anywhere
nearby, they should either be coming in heat pretty soon or they are bred.
If there is no buck around, how did they get bred in the first place.? 
I know there are cases of prego does showing heat and other exceptions,
and a lot of times people ask these questions because they got the goat
from someone else when they could have got bred, but still...


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

You can try the "pooch test." When a doe is pregnant, her vulva gradually gets pinker and puffier. If you can bring yourself to do it, get a clear picture of her back end, post it on here, and we'll tell you what we think.
If she's due in a month, you should be able to feel babies by pressing on her tummy.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Unfortunately udders tell nothing lol. They can bag up weeks before and some don't bag up until almost time to kid. Either pooch test, blood test, or ultrasound.  Good luck!


----------



## bluejaygirl101 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks  Ill go out this morning and take a picture.


----------



## bluejaygirl101 (May 14, 2012)

I couldnt get a picture...I forgot to mention shes a little skiddish,and her tail is down all the time.but i finally got a look and it looks...kinda purple.


----------

